# jordan to charlotte??



## Chez (Jan 8, 2003)

i heard on espn last night that jordan will take a year off and come back 2004 to join charlotte. because he is so close with the owner...anybody else here this...


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I seriously doubt this happens. Maybe he could be a GM or somethin but I dont think he would play. I think he will stay with the Wizards managment unless he doesnt think this team can play without him.


----------



## SheedEmCee (Feb 17, 2003)

I saw that rumor too. I hope that happens then i could go see him play.


----------



## Ubonics (Jul 12, 2002)

Are you all kidding!!! I mean really its a nice thought i guess if your a charlotte fan but he's not gonna come back at 42 to another team to totally destroy his image ( the espn guys joke alot) maybe he'll be a GM or something but i really dont expect him to come back and play!

p.s. sorry you guys have to go w/o a franchise for a couple yrs New Orleans did deserve a franchise(again) but you fans shouldnt have had to lose a good one just because of bad management.


----------



## hotballer (Mar 16, 2003)

*Opinion: MJ's Return*

I think he will take a year off, and then become Charlotte's new NBA teams Coach in 2004. I don't think he has what it takes to be an owner or co-owner of an NBA Team. I think he would be better suited for coaching a NBA team. I think he knows what it takes to build a championship team. Does anybody agree with me?


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

i could see him becoming the GM or even the coach since MJ basically played and coached at the same time at points throughout his career. i dun think at 42 he could be effective at all and the only way i see him back on the floor after this year is if Charlotte is desperate and needs a draw but i don't think thats the case


----------

